# Remove horizontal scrollbar in iframe



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

I added a iframe in a page and horizontal scrollbar is coming....please tell me which line to add in the script to remove the horizontal bar.

Please have a look at the website...where problom is coming. Btw, when i load a site locally (through my computer) then no horizontal bar is coming...but when i load through internet then horizontal bar is coming.

http://www.jaguarfilms.com/events.html

Code
-----

events_content.html


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

I also tried this but not working....

iframe {
overflow-x: hidden;
overflow-y: scroll;
}


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

Try scrolling="auto" insteed of scrolling="yes" in your iframe tag.


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

Making scrolling"auto" doesnt help. I alreday tried.


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

Any help/Solution ?


----------



## syxxpak69er (Apr 1, 2003)

If you don't want to see a scroll bar then just put in "no" instead of yes.


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

If i set to "no" then vertical bar will also gone and I only dont want horizontal one.


----------



## syxxpak69er (Apr 1, 2003)

You have a horizontal bar because your iframe isn't wide enough. try widening the iframe.


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Looks fine to me (in Firefox).


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

Cant increase the width, because not have a space.


----------



## syxxpak69er (Apr 1, 2003)

Did you make the layout? If so remake it and make the box wider. Then you can make the iframe wider.


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well I think when i define the width in Iframe then doesnt matter what size of iframe i used. The loading page must be automatically fit and updated.


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

And when u watch the website in Firefox then coming absolutely fine. Have a look.


----------

